# At last, we have arrived in Spain



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, we have arrived in Spain, 2 parrots, 1 dog, hubby and I, good trip, bad weather over the weekend in France, but lovely here now in Adra, we spent 3 nights on the motorway aires, no problem, really pleases with the van, it has really been a dream to drive, although we did have a hiccup along the way, had it serviced before we left, and someone left off a plug fitting, anyway, it was soon sorted out, in less than a minute by the ford agent ( had to wait 4 hours for them to open though), I would to thank everyone who gave me advice, and to say to anyone thinking of doing it, go for it, it was so easy, and the tunnel, what a dream, so simple 
 Bye for now 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Glad you made it safe and well, Julie.

I am tripping off next week but the weather is cold in Italy.....I am thinking of a detour!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Great to hear that all is well and you're enjoying it all. We did tell you you would !!

Don't forget to write a blog !! 

G


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

The Valencia area

Here

seems to be the warmest place at moment
Good that you had a safe trip


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Julie great news and well done I knew once you got going you would be fine, wish we were with you.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*spain*

Hi Briarose

All that worry for nothing Lol. Weather is really good, so thats a bonus, the dog has got the runs though, so if no better tomorrow, we will have a trip to the vet.
Tell us about your trip


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Julie

Well done for getting there. Don't forget to keep notes of the journey / trip  

Turning colder and wetter here 

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: spain*



julie798 said:


> Hi Briarose
> 
> All that worry for nothing Lol. Weather is really good, so thats a bonus, the dog has got the runs though, so if no better tomorrow, we will have a trip to the vet.
> Tell us about your trip


Oh dear Julie are you giving the dog bottled water as you would for yourself ? I don't know if it makes a diffference but worth a try.

You can read about my trip when you are next online
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-42247-0.html

I am so pleased that you have made it to Spain.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: spain*



Briarose said:


> julie798 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Briarose
> ...


PS you can have a look at my two dogs and me enjoying Portugal.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-42251.html


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dogs, bottled water. Tell me your having a laugh.

Did you go my route ?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DollarYen said:


> Dogs, bottled water. Tell me your having a laugh.
> 
> Did you go my route ?


No I am not :wink: I once read somewhere (perhaps even on here) that dogs can also be sensative to a change in water just like we can.............esp in Ireland of all places.

Lets face it I would rather have to pay for a drop of water than have a lot of the well lets say brown stuff splattered in my MH :wink:


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Glad you made it Julie

Doug


----------

